# 1.8L Valvoline Zerex Dexcool ok?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If it doesnt have dexcool, don't add it to it, if you do you need to drain and flush then add all dexcool. All the brands are about the same honestly though. I have heard Zerex is good as well as Prestone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Correct, there is nothing wrong with Dexcool ever since they fixed the initial blend way back when - however, as mentioned above, definitely do not add Dexcool if you have green coolant.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I bet a previous log book service used some cheaper green coolant, without consulting the owner. In Australia some HOAT coolants are green in color but I just want to get rid of it as I have no idea how long it has been in there or what it is. I do intend to fill twice with demineralized water and drain it after running until it reaches operating temperature before adding whatever coolant I decide to use.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Well I did it. Used 5 gallons of demineralized water. Could only drain and fill about a gallon at most each time I flushed it until it went clear and had no coolant smell to it. Took 7 hours to complete! Because of waiting for the coolant to cool down each time. First took in a gallon of the zerex dexcool, went for a short drive then it took some more, drove about 5 minutes up and down hills then managed to empty the 1.25 gallon bottle (5L) of new coolant.

My mistake was forgetting my socket set, to remove the air bleeder plug. Will have to do that tomorrow. I will be happy if I can add another quart after bleeding.


----------

